
No one agrees on what DevOps means – not even employers - ammon
https://triplebyte.com/blog/no-one-agrees-on-what-devops-means-not-even-employers
======
thesuperbigfrog
Amazon has been doing a version of DevOps for almost two decades due to the
convergence of several of Amazon's core concepts: the Two-Pizza Team, the
"Ownership" leadership principle in action (relatively large amount of freedom
for a team to do whatever it needs to succeed), an internal mandate for
Service-Oriented architecture, and developers holding the pager for their own
work (again, Ownership).

This effectively meant that a small team was completely responsible for the
design, development, implementation, testing, deployment, and real-time
support of a service that provided unique capabilities to the rest of the
company or to customers. It created a STRONG incentive to test because if your
team's service failed, the team's developers would be paged (frequently in the
middle of the night) to immediately fix the service and get it working again.

Development teams have access to a mature set of tools and infrastructure that
make it relatively easy to move very quickly to design, develop, test, and
deploy services to production as fast as the team is able to.

------
jpswade
DevOps started out as “Agile Systems Administration”. In 2008, Andrew Shafer
did a talk called “Agile Infrastructure” addressing issues around involving
more of the company in the same disciplines as programmers.

In 2009, Patrick Debois created “DevOpsDays” conference to help to bring it to
light. However, it wouldn’t begin to trend until about 2010, when people would
begin to describe it as a standalone discipline.

Today, DevOps goes beyond just developers, systems administration and
infrastructure, its about dev, ops, agile, cloud, open source and business,
everything.

DevOps is a movement. There’s no certificate, role, set of tools or
prescriptive process. There’s no specification, it’s not a product, or job
title. There’s no one true voice on what DevOps is or isn’t. It’s about
attitude, ideas, customs and behaviours. Culture, paradigms and philosophy.
It’s a way of thinking, a way of doing and a way of being. Practicing as well
as preaching. It’s a conversation. It’s about taking the best experiences and
sharing those with others.

------
ianceicys
How is this not the accepted definition of DevOps?
[http://donovanbrown.com/post/what-is-
devops](http://donovanbrown.com/post/what-is-devops)

"DevOps is the union of people, process, and products to enable continuous
delivery of value to our end users."

~~~
hidden_arachnid
That (or something like that) does tend to the accepted definition of DevOps!
The problem is that it's a rather abstract definition, and there isn't a lot
of consensus on how to apply it.

~~~
ianceicys
How you apply the practice of continuous delivery can and should vary
greatly...the measure is still the same over the different practices.

------
hidden_arachnid
Author of this article here! I definitely want to know if there's anything
anyone thinks I missed - I wound up doing a pretty deep dive into how "DevOps"
is being defined and applied, but it was largely from the perspective of
people hiring, and I suspect that people with different perspectives will also
have different opinions.

